# the new crc xti



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

does anyone on here own it i am ordering mine today along with the hobby wing 1s spedo if you own the new car how do you like it mybe list the pros and cons about the car


----------



## ehartman_49348 (Jul 28, 2007)

Andrew Knapp is running the new Xti at the IIC in Las Vegas this week. So far he is looking pretty good with it. Once he comes back, he might be able to give you some insight.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

axialcrawler said:


> does anyone on here own it i am ordering mine today along with the hobby wing 1s spedo if you own the new car how do you like it mybe list the pros and cons about the car


For the price, I'm not sure your going to beat it. Some of the others are a little different and might have some nicer details, but you pay for it. Most of these cars have more potential that most of us mortals will ever tap in to. If you have some locals running it, I would say it's a no-brainer.


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

what gauge wire should i use i used 12ga last year but i know alot of guys run a smaller gauge to keep from binding the rear pod and to clear under the body


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I use 16 on my 21.5 car. I wouldn't ever use anything bigger then 14 unless I was running mod.


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

*1/12 Wire Size*

For stock a lot of people have switched to 18g (TQ Wire Only). TQ has the best wire for what we do in R/C. For mod the standard is still 13g but some are trying 16g.

Steve Dunn


----------

